# want to join working band. In Halifax area



## Dellinger (Dec 12, 2006)

40 years experience. 12 years on the road. Original,country,country rock, classic rock. It dont matter. Can fit in any situation. Studio experienced.Contact at [email protected]


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Dellinger said:


> 40 years experience. 12 years on the road. Original,country,country rock, classic rock. It dont matter. Can fit in any situation. Studio experienced.Contact at [email protected]


I hope you find what you're looking for but don't be surprised if most working bands are looking for a little more experience. LOL :rockon2:


----------

